# Is my insurance really invalid without tax/MOT?



## haylingchrist (May 15, 2005)

Probably this should be addressed to my insurers, but I thought I'd try here first:

I've heard it frequently said (often by myself...) that your motorhome insurance is invalid without current road Uk road tax and MOT. However, trying to settle an argument I had a good look at my Comfort policy details (http://www.comfort-insurance.co.uk/motor_home_policy_wording.pdf) and I can't find any reference to these documents or anything I think implies lack of them might invalidate the insurance.

Is it just another urban myth, or can someone point me at some evidence?

Chris


----------



## exmusso (Jun 18, 2006)

*Validity of insurance*

Hi Chris,

I would think in the event of a claim, the insurance company would check that vehicle had valid MOT but this is only to say that the vehicle was considered roadworthy at the time of MOT.

Even if MOT was in date, condition of insurance is to maintain vehicle in a safe and roadworthy condition and if this wasn't the case, the company could decline paying out or at least reduce settlement figure.

I don't think the Road Fund Licence would affect insurance but this is only my thoughts and no doubt someone will clarify.

Cheers,
Alan


----------



## krull (Jul 22, 2006)

Yes it is valid. It is only invalid without a driving licenese.

It always amazes me how many worried types will always try to convince you otherwise though.

HOWEVER....if you have an accident, no mot and the accident can be attributed to a fault that would be picked up by the mot, they will probably have an excuse to contest the claim.


----------



## ianhibs (May 1, 2005)

Sorry to be a party pooper but my MOT ran out last week. I phoned Safeguard (my insurer) as I wanted to delay the MOT for a while as it was off road in a secure location.

Answer was that it was uninsured. Can't answer for other insurers though.

Ian


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Chris

The reason that tax and MOT aren't always mentioned in the general conditions is because in law, posession of road tax and MOT is only required if you're "on the road". Therefore your insurance would still be valid if you had no tax or MOT and the vehicle was destroyed by fire/theft etc. whilst in your garage or parked on private premises. If however your vehicle was being driven on the road at the time of the incident you would be guilty of an offence and would risk any claim being refuted on the grounds that you were using the vehicle illegally. Some insurers do insist on an MOT being in place, but that's usually to prevent policy holders destroying an unworthy vehicle then making a fraudulent claim. My own policy wording (Saga) specifically requires the vehicle to have a current MOT (if applicable) as part of the general conditions but doesn't specify road tax.


----------



## Enodreven (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi, I'm not totally sure of this but, I think i read somewhere that a lot of insurances do not cover you while the vehicle is being used on Private property ? and only cover you for use on public roads, does anyone know if this is the case ?


----------



## JustRadio (May 21, 2005)

I've often wondered what happens if you're out of the country when the MOT expires, are there licenced MOT stations in other EU countries, and what happens when you drive off the ferry and want to go home!

You do hear of people of extended tours.


----------



## baldlygo (Sep 19, 2006)

I've always understood that provided your vehicle is insured you are able to drive it to the nearest testing station if a test has been prearranged. But if your MOT is out of date and you are driving elsewhere then the Insurance would be invalid.


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

What is the position re insurance if the MOT is out of date but the vehicle is SORNed?


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

I am pretty sure that the position is this that without an MOT (OR a driving licence or with some other infringement of law) the insurance company can *not* under EU legislation get out of paying any third party claim.

It is doubtful, whether stated or not, that they would pay your claim unless for example you were still lawful for example driving to an MOT test or retest. There is normally a catch all clause in the small print saying that if you are breaking the law the insurance becomes void and then even smaller small print advising that you still have 3rd Party Cover.

Regards Frank

( I am not in insurance or a lawyer so usual disclaimer applies)


----------



## solentviews (May 9, 2005)

When I used to be away a lot at sea I always used to reduce my car insurance to fire and theft only whilst I was away. The vehicle was garaged but not always taxed and mot'd. I always paid the full premium and at renewal time they would adjust the premium depending on the time I had reduced cover. Never considered it in recent years with much reduced time away/ 
Ian


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Enodreven said:


> Hi, I'm not totally sure of this but, I think i read somewhere that a lot of insurances do not cover you while the vehicle is being used on Private property ? and only cover you for use on public roads, does anyone know if this is the case ?


Enodreven, surely a campsite is private land and I cannot imagine insurances being invalid here after all many damage their motorhomes here on overhangs, tree stumps etc.



Invicta said:


> What is the position re insurance if the MOT is out of date but the vehicle is SORNed?


Seems to me this question has aready been answered and it will be dependant on the insurance company's terms? I recently SORN'd a vehicle but kept the MOT and insurance up to date i.e keep it legal and protect yourself.

An interesting debate which I have previously never given any thought. I guess to be always on the safeside, renew everything when due?

peedee


----------



## baldlygo (Sep 19, 2006)

I think Frank has given the key to this question. It is probably the difference between the minimum legal 3rd party insurance and more comprehensive cover. Insurance companies could reduce their risk (and maximise their profits) by including a clause to get them out of a claim if a tree fell on your MH while it was layed up or SORNed. If they put it in small enough print you are unlikely to see that you are not fully covered and carry on paying your full premium. :idea: Sounds like a good system to me - *NOT*

Paul


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

I cant see why you would want to be in this position?

Surely if your not using it on the road and it stolen it probably insured still especially if repairs are pending to make it pass the MOT.

I only tax my motorbikes for 6 months of the year but always have an MOT and insurance.

I insure with Ebike that covers my bikes on a monthly basis and i believe they are now doing cars and vans.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Insurance*

Hi

Insurance is a minefield - as this topic proves.

I know if I am away for more than 180 days, I would have to reregister the van in Italy and change to an Italian insurance policy - or so I am told by the Italian authorities.

Russell


----------



## haylingchrist (May 15, 2005)

Thanks to everyone, but I don't think we're near to having a definitive answer unless the policy specifically mentions MOT or tax. 

I searched mine with Acrobat and there is definitely no mention of 'MOT' or 'tax'. 'Law' only gets mentioned in the context of contract law. 'Road Traffic Act' gets 7 mentions but none of these looks relevant to me. 

I'm certain the insurer can't invalidate the legal minimum part of the insurance (so you could never be guilty of being uninsured if you didn't have tax or MOT). After all, even a drunk driver's insurance is valid, however that's not the bit I'm worried about. I don't like the idea of gambling with £30,000. 

Now this is probably going to be hard to understand unless you're a full-timer. I don't object to paying for the roads I'm not using while I'm out of the country and keeping my van in tip-top condition but it's a real pain to have to go back to the UK every year (well every 11 months in practice) just to get some bits of paper. 

I realise that to be strictly legal anywhere in Europe I need a current MOT and tax and that I can't take my van out of the country without re-registering it somewhere else (god-knows where?). However, in practice, these are hardly likely to be a practical problem. If I were parked in, for example, Turkey or southern Morocco when the due date approached I might be tempted just to sit on the beach for the 3 or 4 weeks (not to mention cost) it would take me to do the round trip. 

Generally speaking I do think this has the feel of another scare mongering Internet 'gas attack' myth. Does anyone know of any instance where a genuine claim has been refused if the vehicle had no tax or MOT (or even 3 bald tyres..)? 

Chris


----------

